# peeing on baby's toys



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

Any help would be much appreciated!

In the last month or so, Ozzie has been lifting his leg to pee on my son's outdoor play equipment. How can I get him to stop?

I'm afraid this has to do with jealousy, so I've made a point of trying to include Oz in playtime with my son, given him extra one on one attention, made sure he gets as many walks and park trips as possible, and brought home new toys for Oz. 

I haven't made a big deal of it when I catch Oz in the act, because I'm afraid of making things worse, but I realize doing nothing isn't going to help. I'm also not always there when Ozzie goes outside.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Steph?

Is he hiking his leg on anything else? Does he mark on walks?

If if were me, I'd discourage marking on walks. You get to pee, and once I've seen you do that, I will keep pulling you (continue walking) when you try to lift your leg to mark something.

I'd generally treat it like a house training problem. Interrupt it when you catch it and really try and limit the amount of time he's outside unsupervised. Clean the play area really well with nature's miracle. If you can't supervise, is there a way to block access to the parts of the equipment he marks? Is it lots of places; just a couple spots?

Give that silly boy a belly rub for me!

-Stephanie


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Oops double post due to Internet glitch!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

It's probably just an assertion of his position cause he feels a bit insecure. You can try to stop it by washing the area properly with something to remove the smell but if that doesn't work tape a bit of tinfoil loosely around the post where he marks so it makes a huge noise when he lifts his leg. It was the only thing that worked for a friend whose dog used to mark on her toilet door


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the ideas! I will get to work tomorrow morning.

And, Steph- it's Steph! It's great to hear from you! :wavey:


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

- Is your yard fenced? Is it possible anyone else is getting in your yard and contributing? Are you SURE it's a new thing? How old is he? Could he have just learned to do this?
- I would NOT leave him out there unsupervised if this is important to you.
- I WOULD structure his outdoor activities "We shall play fetch now....now we'll do some training,..... I tossed your food all out into the grass, go find it!"


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope you are able to work it out


----------

